# New Fence (spoiler?)



## Amilee (Jul 28, 2020)

i just saw some pictures of a mermaid fence which you can only access through hacking. and im really confused why? i would personally love to use it! 
what do you think is the reason we didnt get it in the mermaid update? did they forget? did they scrap it but people could still access the data? or will it be released later? im curious to know what you think


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 28, 2020)

the fences looks great.  I really hope they do release it.  My assumption is that it's coded in the game but there are bugs/glitches when they are used.  I wouldn't rule out that they forgot ACNH developers are not the most competent.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 28, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i just saw some pictures of a mermaid fence which you can only access through hacking. and im really confused why? i would personally love to use it!
> what do you think is the reason we didnt get it in the mermaid update? did they forget? did they scrap it but people could still access the data? or will it be released later? im curious to know what you think


This fence is really nice (perfect for Judy). I don’t really know why they would scrap it, unless it caused a glitch. I hope they release it soon.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 28, 2020)

My guess is that it was suppose to be obtained by some special event that they didn't put in or finish. Probably after you collect all the diys and clothes.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks beautiful! Reminds me of ice cream kinda. I hope that they officially release it


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like cake frosting? It'd be a great desert theme.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 28, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looks like cake frosting? It'd be a great desert theme.



With what food items?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> With what food items?


Cupcakes and horseshoe crabs?


----------



## absol (Jul 28, 2020)

best case scenario would be an update with multiple new fences (or colouring options). wasn't there a white fence - that still isn't available now -  in one of the first trailers of the game?

even if they just kinda forgot about it/it was buggy I hope it'll eventually be available :c


----------



## FaerieRose (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe it will come with Wave 2?


----------



## SirSean (Jul 28, 2020)

That's a pretty cool looking fence. Maybe it will be added on July 30th (we can hope)?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 28, 2020)

whaaaat 
is it possible it’s coming on wave 2? like idk seems weird that they suddenly didn’t release it


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 28, 2020)

awh I'd love to be able to use this fence along with the white wooden fence we never got, but alas ;;u;;


----------



## pinkx2 (Jul 28, 2020)

I really hope they add it! I love it and would work amazing with my color scheme ;_;


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2020)

Super cute! I'd never use it though.


----------



## Globes216 (Jul 28, 2020)

Its cute but I dont know if it'd fit the vibe of my time, that being said I do hope they release it just for everyone who wants to use it!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 28, 2020)

Hope this becomes a reality sooner or later! Even though I don't really have a use for it right now, it certainly does look great!


----------



## Duckling (Jul 28, 2020)

Aw that fence is adorable, although I’m not sure if I could fit it on my island... although it is tropical themed. Maybe something on the beach? Like a cute mermaid themed hangout area!


----------



## John Wick (Jul 28, 2020)

Yay.... more mermaid stuff. >..<  LOL

I will admit, at the behest of my wife, I did try on the mermaid dress.
And tiara. :-|

No.. just, no.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe it will be a DIY they give away at the end of the season?


----------



## Snowifer (Jul 28, 2020)

It's a really cute fence. Maybe because the mermaid series seems more like indoor than outdoor furniture, the removed the fences, which go outdoors? Hopefully, they'll release the fence in a later update.


----------



## MackenziePaige19 (Jul 28, 2020)

that fence looks pretty magical, would’ve spammed it along my beaches if it was in the theme i’m going for


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 28, 2020)

I need that right now, I'd use it for everything!!!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 28, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Maybe it will be a DIY they give away at the end of the season?


Since we got a fence DIY at the end of the wedding event, I could see this happening


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Omg, I love that fence. I really hope we get to have it without having to hack. It's so pretty! I would literally use it everywhere on my beaches.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 28, 2020)

At this point, anything can happen with constant updates.  I am glad they went with this direction rather than pushing it all in one go.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 28, 2020)

AHH it's beautiful I hope that we get it eventually


----------



## John Wick (Jul 28, 2020)

Y'all only want it because it's not available, like Harv's fence.

I read that was the new hacked craze?


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2020)

I would personally never use that but I wouldn't be surprised if we got access to it at some point. The fact that it's in the game, complete with a tecture and a model, in a state where it can be placed shows that they did care about it enough about it to put time into making it and they wouldn't just forget it existed.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 28, 2020)

I think this mermaid fence is cute, but I'm not sure I'd ever really use it!
It doesn't really fit well on my island. I would for sure use that white wooden fence that others are mentioning though.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jul 28, 2020)

idk if I'll ever use it since it doesn't really go well with my theme but I'd like to see it in the game for sure, I mean more fence choices the better!


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

nintendo better release that fence or else


----------



## Corndoggy (Jul 29, 2020)

wow that fence looks great, i would love to use that in my shell area


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 29, 2020)

I think I might be able to see a use for this fence for myself, so nintendo should delete it from the game


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 29, 2020)

I can see why people would love this fence, but I really don't trust using hacked items in game, 
why would you risk messing with your island like that >.<

not sure why they wouldn't release it, I think it would have been a DIY you received after collecting all the other mermaid DIY's maybe? I hope they release it later on! not sure if I would use it but I'm sure it would look good on many (other) islands

Nintendo should just delete it though if they don't plan on releasing it, this is just teasing :0


----------



## JSS (Jul 29, 2020)

It looks cute. Maybe if they ever add more house exteriors like the mermaid one, we'll get it.


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe it wasn’t quite ready for release in the first summer update?
Not sure why it wasn’t included, but wow it looks pretty! Sure hope we get access to it soon  

I also heard a rumor that fences will soon be customizable. Is that just a rumor or possibly true? I would love to be able to change the color of fences!


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

i hope it comes with the second wave, that would be great! 



Coco63 said:


> Maybe it wasn’t quite ready for release in the first summer update?
> Not sure why it wasn’t included, but wow it looks pretty! Sure hope we get access to it soon
> 
> I also heard a rumor that fences will soon be customizable. Is that just a rumor or possibly true? I would love to be able to change the color of fences!


the rumor is there because we saw two white fences in the trailer and promotional art. also the fence thats on harvs island is fully usable so i bet they will release it at some point too


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> I can see why people would love this fence, but I really don't trust using hacked items in game,
> why would you risk messing with your island like that >.<
> 
> not sure why they wouldn't release it, I think it would have been a DIY you received after collecting all the other mermaid DIY's maybe? I hope they release it later on! not sure if I would use it but I'm sure it would look good on many (other) islands
> ...



right? i agree with all of this.
but mainly, hoping they just add it rather than deleting it because that means they don't plan on releasing it 

i understand it's not everyone's taste, but the reason why a lot of people like it too is because this was available in new leaf!
i think some people are just forgetting
i mean no one really liked the egg fences that much but it's still in game lol, why shouldn't it be in game just because some people wouldn't have no use for it, right?










	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



JSS said:


> It looks cute. Maybe if they ever add more house exteriors like the mermaid one, we'll get it.



this could be the reason why it was halted. of course just an assumption, but unlike the mermaid series from pascal, this is more of an exterior item (even though i actually put my mermaid series near the beach lol). so maybe they do plan to add more exterior styles that we had before and so are the fences options that we used to have in new leaf. like fairytale, sweets, royal (but i think this was only for mailbox) etc. whew, we _had _a lot of options.

still though, imo it would have made sense releasing it with pascal. because we got the wedding fence DIY from reese & cyrus.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't know why it wasn't added, but it looks complete to me. No sign of glitches (but it is just a pic) So it doesn't make sense why they would cut it out. Especially because every other series had a fence of some type so far.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 29, 2020)

This might come tomorrow. We have to wait for full patch notes details to see what other small things they did


----------



## Amilee (Jul 29, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know why it wasn't added, but it looks complete to me. No sign of glitches (but it is just a pic) So it doesn't make sense why they would cut it out. Especially because every other series had a fence of some type so far.


i read that hackers can only place it but cant put it in their inventory so thats the only issue so far. i really hope it just gets added as a bonus for when you have all of pascals diys?


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe it might come out with the wave 2 update ? The mermaid fence and mermaid house exterior designs like new leaf would be amazing


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 29, 2020)

Oooh, I like it. Reminds me of various stucco walls built around Florida resort areas.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 29, 2020)

I hope this is an item they'll eventually release if they expand the items Pascal offers. I've already collected all the DIYs so if he were to bring fencing and other types of things in the future I'd be here for it. I love the fence, I'd use it everywhere if I could!


----------



## Pikabun (Jul 29, 2020)

I would love to have those fences in my island


----------

